# Personnaliser les icones ???



## Screwy (19 Décembre 2005)

Boujour a tous

J'aimerais savoir comment appliquer des icones specifiques a mes dossiers.
Comme par exemple les icones de bases qu'ont les fichiers séquences, musique et photos.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## totoroi (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

j'ai l'adresse qu'il te faut:
http://maxi.mac.free.fr/perso/personnalisation.html

Tu trouveras là tout ce dont tu as besoin.

Sinon, sois le bienvenu.


----------



## MacMadam (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Tu aurais dû poster sur le forum Customisation. Mais bon, un modo passera certainement par ici pour déplacer ton thread   De plus, le sujet que tu abordes est assez fréquent. N'hésite pas à utiliser la Recherche (voir ci-dessous, dans la barre bleue).

Soit...
En partant du principe que tu as déjà trouvé tes "icônes spécifiques" (sur ce site par exemple), l'opération consiste simplement à :

1) Sélectionner l'icône téléchargée (un seul clic), puis pomme + i => une fenêtre d'infos apparaît ; 
2) Dans cette fenêtre, sélectionner la petite icône, et faire pomme + c pour la copier; 
3) Sélectionner le dossier dont l'icône doit être changée, puis faire pomme + i pour faire apparaître sa fenêtre d'infos ;
4) Sélectionner la petite icône, puis fais pomme + V. L'icône est remplacée !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Tu aurais dû poster sur le forum Customisation. Mais bon, un modo passera certainement par ici pour déplacer ton thread   De plus, le sujet que tu abordes est assez fréquent. N'hésite pas à utiliser la Recherche (voir ci-dessous, dans la barre bleue).


En effet, je déplace et je te conseille de lire le tutoriel sur la personnalisation du système.


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Je te conseille aussi l'utilisation de l'Aide de ton Mac...  

Pour paraphraser quelqu'un d'ici : "l'Aide Mac est ton amie..."


----------



## AuGie (19 Décembre 2005)

Le tuto par là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Le tuto par là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


Et mon lien il sert à quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## AuGie (19 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et mon lien il sert à quoi ? :rateau:



 C'etait au cas ou


----------



## Screwy (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses à tous les 5.
Mais en réalité, je ne veux pas customiser mes icones.
Je voudrais juste savoir si il n'y aurait pas un endroit dans mon mac ou je pourrais trouver toutes les icones fichiers de base, comme ceux qui existe déjà pour les fichiers séquences et autres.
C'est pour cela que j'avais mis mon sujet dans le forum Mac OS X.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Si tu es sous Tiger, le chemin des icônes systèmes est System/Library/CoreServices. Le fichier est CoreTypes.bundle, tu fais un clic-droit dessus (ctrl-clic) et tu choisis Afficher le contenu du paquet, puis dans la nouvelle fenêtre Contents/Ressources. les icônes système se trouvent pour la plupart là.

J'espère que tu sais ce que tu fais... 


Edit : Pour changer les icônes système, il existe un logiciel qui fait ça très bien pour toi, c'est CandyBar. Il coûte 13 $.


----------



## Screwy (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci Paski.pne c'est tout a fait ce que je cherchais !!!


----------

